# I Gave Lauren A (SMOKEY EYE) Makeover



## rebekah (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey ya'll,
My friend Lauren wanted me to give her a smokey eye makeover, and here are the results! It's always really fun doing her makeup because she NEVER wears makeup and always wears her beautiful hair up in a hairband! 
okay this pic is a little old but this is what she NORMALLY looks like






and this is the makeover! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























(please ignore me looking gross!! i'm the one that needs the makeover!)









Okay here is what I used:
FACE:
*Photo Primer* -lite- from Smashbox
i mixed her *creme foundation* with some light green eyeshadow (because i'm ghetto) and stippled it onto some darker freckles and any red spots
*ben nye powder* to set the creme foundation
*Highbeam *- (is it Benefit I can't remember right now)
*Emote* blush to contour (MAC)
a *coral coloured* ben nye  blush from my ben nye blush pallet
*Beige-ing* shadestick to highlight down nose

EYES:
*rubenesque* paint pot for primer
*Beige-Ing* shadestick to prime under eye (like lining right under bottom lashes)
*revlon skin lights* in some light pink color in the crease (just a dab)
*shroom* (just a wash over the eye for highlight)
*Vanilla pigment* for highlighting the brow bone, inner corners, and the middle  at the very end
*Satin Taupe* e/s from smoking eyes quad in the crease 
then i used the darker brown black matte color in the *smoking eyes quad* on the outer V and up into the crease
then i decided to add some *Deep Truth* e/s dabbed into the outer V
I used *Feline eyeliner* to tightline the top and bottom 
and *Sheisedo liquid liner* in Soft black on the top
(I smudged this out using *Carbon*)
*Prep & Prime* lash
*Plushlash* in Plushblack


Lips :
I highlighted the cupids bow with *Beige-ing* shadestick
lined the lips with *Spice* l/l
and I used *Rosealee* l/s

Sorry if that was hard to follow, I'm tired!!


----------



## La Ilusion (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## ppalada (Nov 28, 2007)

wow u did an awesome job..i love the eyes! great job!!


----------



## supernova (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow that's a totally different person!! She looks absolutely HOTT!! You did a great job.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 28, 2007)

wowza! u did a great job.. her hair is gorrrgeous!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Nov 28, 2007)

*~*She looks amazing!!!*~*


----------



## Baby Mac (Nov 28, 2007)

Fantastic job!


----------



## simplykat (Nov 28, 2007)

omg she looks gorgeous! i even showed my bf what a little makeup can do and he was just stared in awe. haha. you did a great job!


----------



## Mo6ius (Nov 28, 2007)

The makeover was amazing.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Nov 28, 2007)

*WOW! She looks like a totally different person! Good job!*


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 28, 2007)

OMG she looks like a completely different person! You did a great job! Tell her to keep up the look!


----------



## Jayne (Nov 28, 2007)

wow, great job!! she's so pretty and what a lovely smile


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 28, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## frocher (Nov 28, 2007)

Amazing job.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Nov 28, 2007)

WOW this is a really good makeover!! She looks awesome!
I really really liked it.


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 28, 2007)

wow!!
great job! she looks AMAZING


----------



## c00ki312 (Nov 28, 2007)

wow that cannot be the same person? good job!


----------



## nunu (Nov 28, 2007)

you did a great job!! you both look lovely! you don't look gross


----------



## pladies (Nov 28, 2007)

She looks HOT after the makeover ! You did an awesome job !


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 28, 2007)

ohhhhh great job!!!


----------



## Purity (Nov 28, 2007)

WOW. She looks like a complete different person! She's got gorgeous lips!


----------



## kiluna (Nov 28, 2007)

well done I'd say! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 both are pretty girls!


----------



## steph0891 (Nov 28, 2007)

awesome job! wish i had a friend like you to give me a makeover!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 28, 2007)

wow she looks gorgeous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, you did an awesome job!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 28, 2007)

looks wonderful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow... great job


----------



## This Is Mine (Nov 28, 2007)

Great Job! She looks amazing.


----------



## Happy-Diamond (Nov 28, 2007)

She looks wonderful, good work!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 28, 2007)

That looks beautiful! Great job.


----------



## black_crx (Nov 28, 2007)

GREAT! Before and after...   A nice comparison!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 28, 2007)

You transformed her into a hot mama!  Makeup is amazing!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 28, 2007)

You did a great job.


----------



## mena22787 (Nov 29, 2007)

wow, you did an amazing job! her hair is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 29, 2007)

She's a sexpot


----------



## rebekah (Nov 29, 2007)

hehe thanks ya'll!


----------



## squirlymoo (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh my goodness, she looks absolutely sexy!


----------



## miztgral (Nov 29, 2007)

Very nice! Well done there, she looks stunning after the makeover.


----------



## oooshesbad (Nov 29, 2007)

whew good job shes  a fox lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(i always wanted to say that)


----------



## meiming (Nov 29, 2007)

oh wow you did a fantastic job! She looks amazing and I love how you did her eyes. Big props to you


----------



## Lil_D (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow! You did an amazing job and she looks BEAUTIFUL. :0)


----------



## kblakes (Nov 29, 2007)

Great job.  She looks fantastic.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 29, 2007)

Whao! You did an amazing job!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Nov 29, 2007)

Um, how did I miss this.  She looks like a totally different person.  Beautiful!!!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 30, 2007)

loooove!


----------



## Foxybronx (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow amazing!!  She looks hot!


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 30, 2007)

What a transformation! She looks like another person..great job. you know she reminds me of Katherine McPhee in some of those pics!! Beautiful


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 31, 2007)

holy wow.... nice makeover!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 31, 2007)

What a difference.


----------



## MACisME (Dec 31, 2007)

oh wow, thats amazing transformation =)


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Dec 31, 2007)

Very Pretty! A great soft smokey eye!


----------



## Vlada (Dec 31, 2007)

She's transformed completely - you've done a wondeful job! She looks especially stunning in the second picture, where she's smiling beautifully


----------



## Vlada (Dec 31, 2007)

She's transformed completely - you've done a wondeful job! She looks especially stunning in the second picture, where she's smiling beautifully


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Dec 31, 2007)

Verry pretty and such a great soft smokey eye!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 31, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## Babylard (Dec 31, 2007)

wow, she went from late night studying to late night partying LLOL 
shes a beautiful girl and I hope she's encouraged to take advantage of her beauty and go out and buy some make up!


----------



## Caffy (Dec 31, 2007)

omg! your friend looks like Alison Lohman from White Oleander;-p


----------



## xxkandiekcxx (Dec 31, 2007)

she looks great, awesome job! she has awesome hair!


----------



## giggles1972 (Dec 31, 2007)

nice!


----------



## n3crolust (Dec 31, 2007)

she looks like a different person; good job!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 31, 2007)

holy wow! she's a bombshell. so are u!


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow you did an amazeing job! you can't even tell shes the same person!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Dec 31, 2007)

She looks fabulous!  Incredible job!


----------



## tynie626 (Dec 31, 2007)

oh wow u did such a great job!!!! i love everything about this!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 31, 2007)

Very pretty!! I think losing the glasses helped to improve her look as well!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 31, 2007)

Man....doesn't look like the same person....you've got some great makeover skills....Great job!


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 31, 2007)

That doesn't even look like the same person, you did great, she's beautiful!


----------



## berri_yumz (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW~!  I need you to work some of that magic on me.  ^_-  She looks gorgeous.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 31, 2007)

thats sooo good!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow what an awesome makeover! She looks stunning =)


----------



## missymaricel (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! That is a gorgeous transformation!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 3, 2008)

good job, she looks really good!


----------



## fingie (Jan 4, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## entipy (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!! She looks gorgeous!! I have serious hair envy.


----------



## Rockette13 (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rebekah* 

 
_



_

 
OH. MY. WORD. I don't mean to sound crazy or anything, but you two look sooooo much like Lena Katina and Yulia Volkova from t.A.T.u. They are two of my girl crushes. Lol. *cheesy thumbs up* Excellent job on the makeup!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caffy* 

 
_omg! your friend looks like Alison Lohman from White Oleander;-p_

 
I absolutely *LOVE* that book!!!!!


----------



## rebekah (Feb 11, 2008)

haha we do look like t.a.t.u!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 12, 2008)

not that she wasn't beautiful before, but that doesn't even look like the same person!


good innovation on using green shadow to color correct her.  i sometimes mix green primer into foundation when i work and people look at me like i'm crazy, but when their redness goes away they go crazy for it!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 12, 2008)

she looks likea different person. You did a really good job. She looks like a sex kitten. I'm amazed...


----------



## ilovecheese (Feb 13, 2008)

You did and awesome job! I could barely recognise her as the same girl in the new pics!! She looks hottt and looks like she's got cheekbones to die for!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 13, 2008)

Gorgeous, you really done a fab makeover


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow you did a great job! She looks beautiful!!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 13, 2008)

you did an amazing job.. seriously! she looks like a model and her hair is lovely


----------

